

Ask HN: What cool numbers are there to graph online? - ptarjan
http://webnumbr.com

======
ptarjan
Some neat ones I've made:

Stackoverflow questions (linear??) <http://webnumbr.com/stackoverflow-
questions>

My twitter followers <http://webnumbr.com/ptarjan-twitter-followers>

Wii price on amazon <http://webnumbr.com/used-wii>

Hackernews top scroe <http://webnumbr.com/ycombinator-top-score>

And any recommendations for the site are welcome too :)

